# Fine nib or medium nib??



## yorkie (Aug 2, 2012)

Does anyone know if the nib on the Pressimo's at PSI are a fine nib or a medium nib?  The nibs just say Iridium, point, Germany.

Thanks.


----------



## kigiin55 (Aug 5, 2012)

I believe all the nibs that PSI sells are medium. They use to sell 18kt gold fine, medium and broad nibs separately with prices up to $110 but I haven't seen any thing lately that they are selling stand alone nibs any more.


----------

